# On peut monter à l'étage?



## SãoEnrique

Bom dia,

Vocês poderiam dizer-me como é que se diz 'on peut monter à l'étage' em português? (We can go upstairs).
Acho a: 'Podemos ir em cima?' 

Obrigado.


----------



## Alderamin

_Podemos subir ao andar acima.
__Étage_ pode ser andar ou piso (_floor_), não sei se é isso que o SãoEnrique quer dizer.
Outras sugestões:_
Podemos ir pelas escadas.
Podemos subir lá cima.

_PS: Subir - _monter_; Ir - _aller_ (Acho que o SãoEnrique já sabe isto, mas fica a indicação). Nas frases acima pode usar o verbo "ir".
Podemos ir ao andar acima / Podemos ir lá cima - Vai depender do estilo e da entoação que quer dar à frase.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alderamin said:


> _Podemos subir ao andar acima.
> __Étage_ pode ser andar ou piso (_floor_), não sei se é isso que o SãoEnrique quer dizer.
> Outras sugestões:_
> Podemos ir pelas escadas.
> Podemos subir lá cima.
> 
> _PS: Subir - _monter_; Ir - _aller_ (Acho que o SãoEnrique já sabe isto, mas fica a indicação). Nas frases acima pode usar o verbo "ir".
> Podemos ir ao andar acima / Podemos ir lá cima - Vai depender do estilo e da entoação que quer dar à frase.



Obrigado Alderamin, eu sei que 'ir' se traduz por 'aller' mas não sabia que 'subir' significa 'monter'. 

P.S: Ir para (a)cima, pode-se dizer?


----------



## Alderamin

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado Alderamin, eu sei que 'ir' se traduz por 'aller' mas não sabia que 'subir' significa 'monter'.
> 
> P.S: Ir para (a)cima, pode-se dizer?



Sim, "monter" pode significar "subir", "elevar-se", "ganhar altura".
Pode dizer "ir para cima" mas não "ir para acima".

PS: Quando utilizamos "subir para cima" ou "descer para baixo" estamos a "cometer" um pleonasmo, ou uma repetição da mesma ideia expressa por duas palavras (aqui: subir e cima).
Ou seja, o verbo subir já indica uma acção de elevação, de ir para cima.
Dizer "ir para cima" evita esse pleonasmo e está certíssimo.


----------



## uchi.m

Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire, SE?


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire, SE?



J'aimerais savoir comment on dit 'Je veux monter à l'étage' en portugais. Si cela peut t'aider je l'écris en anglais: 
'I want to go upstairs'.


----------



## Alderamin

Je dirai :_ "Quero ir pelas escadas_."

NOTA: Não querendo tirar o "lugar" ao Uchi para responder.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alderamin said:


> Je dirai :_ "Quero ir pelas escadas_."



Il en va de même pour le Brésil, Alderamin?


----------



## Alderamin

SãoEnrique said:


> Il en va de même pour le Brésil, Alderamin?



Je ne suis pas sûre, mais je pense qu'on dira la même chose. 
Attendez la réponse d'Uchi


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alderamin said:


> Je ne suis pas sûre, mais je pense qu'on dirait la même chose.
> Attendez la réponse d'Uchi



Merci Alderamin! 

_P.S: Une petite correction que j'ai faite, en français quand nous supposons quelque chose (avis, hypothése), nous employons le conditionnel. Ton français est parfait, bravo! 
_


----------



## Alderamin

SãoEnrique said:


> Merci Alderamin!
> 
> _P.S: Une petite correction que j'ai faite, en français quand nous supposons quelque chose (avis, hypothése), nous employons le conditionnel. Ton français est parfait, bravo!
> _



Vous avez raison SãoEnrique et je le savais, parce qu'en portugais on emploie la même structure. Merci !


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu queria ir lá em cima, eu queria ir [lá] no andar de cima, eu queria dar uma subidinha lá em cima (essas redundâncias na fala são normais), eu queria dar um pulo lá em cima (ir e voltar rápido), ou então, _tout simplement_, eu queria subir.


----------



## uchi.m

Macunaíma said:


> Eu queria ir lá em cima, eu queria ir [lá] no andar de cima, eu queria dar uma subidinha lá em cima (essas redundâncias na fala são normais), eu queria dar um pulo lá em cima (ir e voltar rápido), ou então, _tout simplement_, eu queria subir.


A gente pode subir [lá em cima]?
_A gente_, por causa do on


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pode-se subir ao andar pelas escadas?


----------



## Macunaíma

uchi.m said:


> A gente pode subir [lá em cima]?
> _A gente_, por causa do on



Eu pulei a pergunta do título e acabei respondendo à do post #6



SãoEnrique said:


> J'aimerais savoir comment on dit 'Je veux monter à l'étage' en portugais. Si cela peut t'aider je l'écris en anglais:
> 'I want to go upstairs'.



Mas para traduzir peut-on eu acho que o melhor mesmo é descartar o pronome: pode subir lá em cima? (é permitido?), ou então dá para subir lá em cima? (é possível?)

Aliás, bem-vindo de volta, Uchi!


----------



## SãoEnrique

Macunaíma said:


> Eu pulei a pergunta do título e acabei respondendo à do post #6
> 
> 
> 
> Mas para traduzir peut-on eu acho que o melhor mesmo é descartar o pronome: pode subir lá em cima? (é permitido?), ou então dá para subir lá em cima? (é possível?)
> 
> Aliás, bem-vindo de volta, Uchi!



Pode-se subir, então?


----------



## Alderamin

"On peut" pode ser traduzido por "pode" ou "podemos", dependendo da frase.
_Pode subir-se_ (único sujeito) ou _Podemos subir_ (vários sujeitos) (seja pelas escadas, pela grua, pelo elevador etc...)


----------



## Alderamin

uchi.m said:


> Isso vai depender do que o madamo SE quis dizer. Na tradução inglesa do homem, estava we, que em português do Brasil seria _a gente_. Por isso, usei _a gente_.
> 
> O madamo deve ter pensado em ci quando escreveu on.



Não entendi uchi, o SãoEnrique pensou em "ci", como pronome demonstrativo indefinido? (Isto pode subir = Ceci peut monter).
 Fiquei confusa.


----------



## uchi.m

Espera o madamo aparecer e pergunta pro próprio homem barbado.


----------



## Alderamin

uchi.m said:


> Espera o madamo aparecer e pergunta pro próprio homem barbado.



Coitado do SãoEnrique tem uma data de cognomes  
Ok


----------



## SãoEnrique

O *Madamo barbado* tá aqui (obrigado uchi.m). Gostaria de saber como é que se diz: 'On peut monter à l'étage'. Em pt-PT, pelo que entendi é: "_Podemos ir pelas escadas" / Podemos subir.
_Então, no pt-BR diz-se: _A gente pode subir.

_Tô certo?


----------



## uchi.m

Tá indo bem. 



NM: Modera Uchi-san.


----------

